# for sale war walker weapons



## davel (Jun 4, 2011)

For sale
war walker weapons

3 scatter lasers
3 bright lances
3 shuriken cannons

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260806060396#ht_500wt_971

Dave L


----------

